# Zejtra je taky den



## parolearruffate

Dobry den!

Spinkejte. Zejtra je taky den. Ve smyslu: zitra to bude taky tezky den. Anebo: zitra je novy den, vsechno bude lepsi. 
Italsky jsem to zatim prelozila: Domani è un altro giorno.

Dekuju vam vsem!
Laura


----------



## nebt

Ani jedno, ani druhe. Spisovne "zitra je taky den" - ekvivalent znamemu spanelskemu "manana" (asi to neni uplne presne napsano). A znamena to, ze dnes uz se tim nemas zabyvat a nechat reseni nejakeho problemu na zitra. Mame jeste takove porekadlo: "Rano je moudrejsi vecera". To je podobne - vecer uz nic nevyresis, nech to na rano, respektive na zitra.

Kdybys nerozumela, napisu ti to anglicky. Ciao


----------



## parolearruffate

Dekuju nebt, nepotrebujes to napsat anglicky. Rozumela jsem to. Ja te moc dekuju. Tak to bude, napisu to pro Jana, ze rozumi italsky, jako: "Ci pensiamo domani", anebo mozna "Domani è un altro giorno" se to stejne hodi.
Ciao


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Děkuju nebt, nepotřebuješ nemusíš (nepotřebuješ je anglicismus nebo germanismus) to napsat anglicky. Rozuměla jsem to tomu. Já te ti moc dekuju. (Smoother: Moc ti děkuji.) Tak to bude, napíšu to pro Jana Janu (pro Jana - for a male called Jan), protože rozumí italsky, jako: "Ci pensiamo domani", anebo mozna "Domani è un altro giorno" se to stejne hodí.
> Ciao


"Ci pensiamo domani" va bene ma non avete nessun proverbio che esprima "the morning is wiser than the evening" (una traduzione letterale di un proverbio ceco)?

A tal proposito: Puoi postare le domande anche nel forum italiano (ovviamente non in ceco ). Molti tradutori madrelingua lo fanno quando non riescono a trovare una traduzione bella. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Abbiamo il proverbio: La notte porta consiglio. Ale myslis, ze by to bylo dobre prelozeni za: Zitra je taky den?
Diky


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Abbiamo il proverbio: La notte porta consiglio. Ale myslíš by to bylo dobre prelozeni za že by to byl dobrý překlad: Zitra je taky den?
> Diky


Možná ano, ale nejsem si úplně jistá. Můžeš podrobněji popsat tu situaci? Proč to ta osoba říká? Odsouvá něco nepříjemného na další den?

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Situace: Děda umřel. Ondra a Malej byly na pohřeb. Ted´jdou spát. Její strýc tak řiká: Spinkejte. Zejtra je taky den.
čau
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Situace: Děda umřel. Ondra a Malej byly na pohřeb pohřbu. Teď jdou spát. Její (Jejich?) strýc tak říká: Spinkejte. Zejtra je taky den.
> čau
> Laura


Hm... To mi moc nepomohlo. Ondra a Malej si místo hraní chtějí hrát? To by dávalo smysl: Teď běžte spát, hrát si můžete zítra.

Jana

P.S. Tip: ď, ť, ň se píší s háčkem a ne s apostrofem. Háček najdeš na klávesnici dvě klávesy nalevo od nuly na horní řadě. Dělá se to takto: Drž Shift, zmáčkni tu klávesu s háčkem, pusť Shift a zmáčkni d nebo t nebo n.


----------



## Tchesko

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Situace: Děda umřel. Ondra a Malej byly na pohřeb. Ted´jdou spát. Její strýc tak řiká: Spinkejte. Zejtra je taky den.
> čau
> Laura


 
Vzhledem k této situaci se mi docela zamlouvá překlad "Domani è un altro giorno". Alespoň ve francouzštině by se úsloví "Demain est un autre jour" (což předpokládám znamená totéž, co v italštině) dalo docela určitě použít.
"Zejtra (= zítra) je taky den" se zřejmě významem trochu liší od "Domani è un altro giorno" (= "Demain est un autre jour"). Znamená totiž, že _už je pozdě,_ a proto je lépe odložit některé věci na zítra a jít spát. Francouzská verze (a tuším, že i ta italská) znamená, že zítra bude lépe (a proto je třeba jít spát).
Ale myslím si, že ten rozdíl není podstatný. Navíc se sem, vzhledem k tomu pohřbu, ono "Domani è un altro giorno" celkem hodí.

Roman (novopečený italštinář)


----------



## parolearruffate

Ahoj Romane, novopečený italštináře,
děkuju, a kdybys něco potřeboval pro italštinu, ptej se v pohodě.
čau,
Laura


----------



## Tchesko

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Ahoj Romane, novopečený italštinářei,
> děkuju, a kdybys něco potřeboval pro italštinu, ptej se v pohodě klidně se zeptej.
> čau,
> Laura


 
Není zač! 
V tomto případě zní lépe vid dokonavý (perfective aspect: zeptat se, vs. imperfective aspect: ptát se).
Ve skutečnosti italsky bohužel neumím, dal jsem se na italštinu pouze za účelem tohoto vlákna (= "threadu"). Možná někdy v budoucnosti!

Ahoj
Roman


----------

